# Adult movies for couples



## KathyGriffinFan

Hello all!!

I'm wondering if anyone can give recommendations for good porn for couples? Hubby and I enjoy some porn together but the selection now-a-days sucks! Well, at least the ones we are looking at. I'm kind of picky. I don't like any girl on girl stuff, I don't like the ones where you only see the chick in the video (like if she's going down on the guy, you can only see her and his penis, from his point of view) and sometimes the videos where the girls are too loud, turn off my husband.

I'm the porn purchaser in the house, or so I have been promoted to. Can anyone give some good suggestions for couples?

Thanks.


----------



## Grayson

Hmmmmmm...porn fan that I am, I can't think of any specific titles. The video store I used to go to, however, had a section dedicated to porn geared more towards couples/women.

Which begs the question...are you going to a brick-and-mortar store, or ordering online? If an actual store, the staff should be able to point you in the right direction. If online...hard for me to say. I always used the aforementioned video store (thanks to their store-wide two for one rentals on Tuesdays), til they sold to a more "family friendly" chain, who, in turn, eliminated the adult section of the store. I may have some at home that might fit the bill, though. I'll see what I can find for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KathyGriffinFan

Hi Grayson.

We went to Hustler's recently and paid $50 for a film that had all the scenes that I hate. Online, there are so many to choose from but I was hoping that maybe there was a line geared towards couples.

I'd also like a film, kinda like "Sex 101 for Couples" that shows different positions but the only ones I could find were from the 90's and didn't have any previews.

Thanks Grayson, any help would be great.


----------



## the guy

I know playboy radio on sattilite radio has great recomnedations.
google it


----------



## Grayson

KathyGriffinFan said:


> Hi Grayson.
> 
> We went to Hustler's recently and paid $50 for a film that had all the scenes that I hate. Online, there are so many to choose from but I was hoping that maybe there was a line geared towards couples.
> 
> I'd also like a film, kinda like "Sex 101 for Couples" that shows different positions but the only ones I could find were from the 90's and didn't have any previews.
> 
> Thanks Grayson, any help would be great.


There are lines geared more towards couples and women. It seems to be a growing market. Unfortunately, I'm still drawing a blank on some of the specific lines. Although a quick check of an adult video rental site allows a search by category. "Couples" is a category there, and I see that, for instance, Playgirl has a line of videos.

One thing I'd suggest is, if you've got someplace local that rents instead of only selling, provided you're comfortable with the place and their rental policies are fair, rent instead of dropping $40-50 on a single DVD. The store I mentioned earlier, was a "regular" video store with an adult section. So, rentals were a standard $3.50 for 2 nights, and their "two-for-one" Tuesday specials applied. It also helped that they divided the sections just like the "regular" section...just, instead of "drama," "action," "comedy," etc, they had sections like "features," "amateur," "couples," "all-girl," etc. Made it MUCH easier to find what you're looking for.

On the other hand, the nearest adult video store doesn't seem to have much in the way of a categorization system for their rentals (not even alphabetized), and their rental policy requires something like a $20 deposit per movie for rental. So, we don't rent from there. We haven't rented anything new since the other place sold, although we have played "porn roulette" buying some of the cheapie, $10 DVD's at the adult video store.

The main reason I suggest rental (with, of course, fair rental policies) is that you're out MUCH less per movie, especially if it ends up being one you don't enjoy. That was the best thing about the two-for-one deal at our old store: if we didn't like a movie rented then, we were out less than 2 bucks for it. If you don't have anyplace like that locally, there are online rental outlets that are similar to Netflix, where - for a flat fee (averaging $10 a month...same as Netflix) - you can search for videos, add them to your queue, and have them delivered to you. Either way, with rentals, I think it allows for a little less risk to sampling to ultimately find a studio or line that does the trick for you.

Sorry I haven't been more specific help. I know, though, that it can really be hit-or-miss if you just make a selection based on the box. My wife & I have gotten our fair share of uninteresting selections that way. But, unfortunately, that's usually the most anyone has to go on.


----------



## tjohnson

I have heard of a site called youporn (like youtube only for porn) where you can watch clips etc and you could buy before you try. 

I am not comfortable with it though because I don't like having the "history" on my computer. 

If you google the topic you will get allot of suggestions. Some of the big adult stores can be helpful but are required to buy and finding what you like could get expensive. There is a couple names of directors that have what you are looking. I have seen some by andrew blake. it is very artistic, features beautiful people and doesn't have the typical stuff that you both seem to object to. I would be interested to hear a women's perspective though. 



PS. Were you always OK with Porn? I personally think many women have a mental block because the deep down (because of the double standard) think they "should not like" this sort of thing or they have only been exposed to porn made for/by/geared to men which let's face it is not good for women or couples.


----------



## Tyler75

Why spend money on renting porn? All kinds on the net, just make sure you have a good anti virus and malware/spyware. Now a days you are more likely to catch a virus on Facebook then you are watching porn. At least on the net if you dont like it you just close the window and keep searching for something you like, and it dont cost you a thing. My wife likes to watch a little porn once in awhile, it gets her really turned on when she is not 100% in the mood. We just grab the lap top and head to the bedroom.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

We rent from "Adult DVD Empire, you get 2 at a time, and just like Netflix, you watch, you return & get 2 more in the mail unlimited for about $17 a month. 

I also enjoy what it sounds like YOU enjoy and yes, it isn't all that easy to find the more romantic Man on woman stuff, I enjoy most all *PlayGirl* dvd's- these are geared for women in mind, they generally do the same acts, but different scenes, scenerios. 

They also have a huge selection OF Educational DVDs for couples. When we venture out of these 2 type selections , it is seriously hit or miss -with alot of misses. You can never go by what the Cover of the DVD looks like. Means nothing. 

I prefer an R-rated spicey HOT movie over porn any day . MY favorite is "Lie with Me" Amazon.com: Lie With Me: Lauren Lee Smith, Eric Balfour, Polly Shannon, Mayko Nguyen, Michael Facciolo, Kate Lynch, Ron White, Kristin Lehman, Don Francks, Richard Chevolleau, Frank Chiesurin, Nicola Lipman, Theresa Tova, Clément Virgo: Movies & TV

This is my alltime favorite , but Netflix does not have it Amazon.com: Return to Two Moon Junction [VHS]: Melinda Clarke, John Clayton Schafer, Louise Fletcher, Wendy Davis, Yorgo Constantine, Molly Shannon, Montrose Hagins, Bill Hollis, Richard Keats, James T. Callahan, David Dunard, Brian Sanders, Frank By (most movies by writer Zalman King ARE steamy)


----------



## Grayson

"Lie With Me" being rated R, and my first exposure to Eric Balfour being as Willow and Xander's ill-fated best friend in the pilot episode of Buffy the Vampire Slayer, I was unprepared to see his package on full display in that one. (I'm certainly no prude when it comes to nudity, male or female, but I still tend to be surprised when mainstream male actors show the full Monty on film.) And no matter how many times I see she's the female lead, I can never mentally connect Lauren Lee Smith from this movie to "The L Word" and "CSI."

That said, their first meeting on the playground is quite hot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy

Was just thinking on another thread that 9&1/2 weeks is still as hot or more-so than most graphic/porn movies.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

nice777guy said:


> Was just thinking on another thread that 9&1/2 weeks is still as hot or more-so than most graphic/porn movies.


Oh yeah, I have "MMMMmmmmmm" memories for this one, that SCENE on the stairway steps. Talk about passion! It was THIS movie that -led to one of only 2 times me & husband did it twice in one day, this is not easy for him at his age. That movie got me SO hot & I made him Hot all over again hours later-just watching it.  

I count those as some sweeeeeet memories indeed. ha ha


----------



## mattcook

KathyGriffinFan said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can give recommendations for good porn for couples? Hubby and I enjoy some porn together but the selection now-a-days sucks! Well, at least the ones we are looking at. I'm kind of picky. I don't like any girl on girl stuff, I don't like the ones where you only see the chick in the video (like if she's going down on the guy, you can only see her and his penis, from his point of view) and sometimes the videos where the girls are too loud, turn off my husband.
> 
> I'm the porn purchaser in the house, or so I have been promoted to. Can anyone give some good suggestions for couples?
> 
> Thanks.


Why do you want to bring pornography into your bedroom?

I'm not a fan at all.

I'm a big fan of sex, sex as often as possible, but fulfilling sex that makes you feel close and deeply passionate about your partner.

People who want to escalate the bedroom porn and toys and positions usually think that they can spice things up and stay interested in their partner.

But this isn't the best strategy for many couples. Sex this way may be exciting for a little while but the excitement wears off and leaves you with an empty and depressed feeling.

Better that you pursue activities that make you feel more in love and more fulfilled, more affectionate and more crazy about each other, no?


----------



## Amplexor

Dead thread surfaced by a spammer.

Not you Matt


----------



## mattcook

Amplexor said:


> Dead thread surfaced by a spammer.
> 
> Not you Matt


I didn't notice that, sorry. I wouldn't have made the effort had I known that. Well maybe some other couple will find it helpful.


----------



## wiigirl

SimplyAmorous said:


> We rent from "Adult DVD Empire, you get 2 at a time, and just like Netflix, you watch, you return & get 2 more in the mail unlimited for about $17 a month.


Now that...is useful information..


----------



## jaharthur

I have the same question as the OP. It's easy to find male-oriented "raincoat" porn. It's easy to find porn that features only women, whether lesbian sex, masturbation, or POV. One would think there would be a market for "romantic porn", for want of a better term. Sort of like a love scene that you'd see in a mainstream movie, but more explicit. A focus on a caring, loving and sexual couple, rather than just on the guy's penis or a gynecologist's view.

On youporn, suggested in an earlier post, there's a category "romantic" that you could sample. I'm not sure that I consider most of them romantic. I'd like to see the women less submissive, but I understand that's a personal preference not shared by all.

X-art.com has what it calls "beautiful erotica." The couples (or threesomes) in the videos are beautiful--almost too much so. It's closer to what I'd be looking for in couples porn.

abbywinters.com is mostly solo masturbation and lesbian scenes, but it has a few man-woman videos that are pretty well done, IMHO. The thing I like about most of its videos is that the women look like attractive regular women you might see on the street, not silicone-inflated, botox-stiffened porn stars. But be forewarned: many of them do not shave their pubic hair--which is fine by me but YMMV. I actually love the masturbation videos, but I understand that's not what the OP wants. On the other hand, the Australian accents are charming. For more Australians, but perhaps slightly harder-core, see girlsoutwest.com. You probably will want to look at the "boy-girl" category.

Some other suggestions are at the following:

Pornography: What is the best porn site for women, and why? - Quora

Women Watch Porn: All About Porn for Women | violet blue ® :: open source sex

Top 100 Porn Movies For Women List ~ GameLink.com

I'm still looking for my wife and me. If anybody else has specific suggestions--including specific film titles--I'd love to hear them.


----------



## jaharthur

OOops. I didn't notice that this was a phoenix thread rising from the ashes. My apologies. Although I'd still like more ideas.

By the way, I have NO financial interest in any of the suggestions I made. Purely the results of my own searches.


----------



## bubba29

my wife loves these movies. it is good for me too because they are X movies that are pretty hot. they do the trick for both of us.

http://theromanceseries.com/releases.html


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Amplexor said:


> Dead thread surfaced by a spammer.
> 
> Not you Matt


Well, damn. I thought it was a pretty interesting topic.

Therefore, I shall continue it! 

We don't generally watch a lot of porn around our house, in part due to the fact we have kids.

However...

Back in the day, I used to love the instructional or how-to videos. They're generally geared more to women, and they're milder than Ebony Gangbang 17. Also, during the video you can also take a break to practice what you've learned. 

Also, from what I've seen, the more well-produced "parody" films focus more on actual characters and story lines and less the crap you usually see on most sites that specialize in free web clips.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

We have iphones and an ipad. So the thing is, if you have an appletv in your bedroom you can stream any video playing on the iphone to the tv. With that said, allmobileporn.com is free, has tens of thousands of videos. All searchable. So whatever you're in the mood for it's likely there. Everything from 3-5 minute clips to 1.5 hour full movies. Old movies (like the Taboo series from the 80s) to celeb stuff (like Paris Hilton's tape) to newer stuff. The hard part is deciding what you want to see.


----------



## husbandinneed0910

I know me and wife before kids, have watched. Believe it was called Candida Royalle. Was definetly more towards couples and didn't have the candid close ups of the privates and what is called 'money shot'. I don't know if they still make them though.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

bubba29 said:


> my wife loves these movies. it is good for me too because they are X movies that are pretty hot. they do the trick for both of us.
> 
> The Romance Series From New Sensations


Ignore everything I said before. This is the stuff.


----------



## costa200

Not really porn in the true sense of the word but that Red Shoes Diaries with the X-files dude. I remember seeing that as a teen. Was commented in a woman's perspective. Should please the ladies i think.


----------



## Mr B

There really is no such thing as porn movies for couples. Oh sure for marketing reasons that's what it says on the box. But really, these are porn flicks for women and it is women who buy this stuff. 

The slow foreplay and soft focus images, lots of kissing, a simple storyline (as opposed to no storyline sex only porn men like) really a romance novel recorded on video. Men don't particularly like this kind of porn but the porn they like most women hate so men who like porn will put up with the soft focus stuff to please the partner.

I'm sure some guy on here will put up his hand and say "oh no you're wrong I love "couples" porn but really he would be in a small minority as 99% of porn movies are made as hardcore, sex only, anal, cum in her face entertainment for men. I'm talking professional porn not amateur which tends to be in the middle between the two porn genres.

The multi billion dollar porn industry knows exactly what most men like and what most men like as far as porn goes is totally different from what most women like. That's why most porn movies are the way they are. There is little money to be made in producing "couples" porn or porn made for women for that matter which is why the selection is very limited compared to porn produced for men.


----------



## bubba29

Mr B said:


> There really is no such thing as porn movies for couples. Oh sure for marketing reasons that's what it says on the box. But really, these are porn flicks for women and it is women who buy this stuff.
> 
> The slow foreplay and soft focus images, lots of kissing, a simple storyline (as opposed to no storyline sex only porn men like) really a romance novel recorded on video. Men don't particularly like this kind of porn but the porn they like most women hate so men who like porn will put up with the soft focus stuff to please the partner.
> 
> I'm sure some guy on here will put up his hand and say "oh no you're wrong I love "couples" porn but really he would be in a small minority as 99% of porn movies are made as hardcore, sex only, anal, cum in her face entertainment for men. I'm talking professional porn not amateur which tends to be in the middle between the two porn genres.
> 
> The multi billion dollar porn industry knows exactly what most men like and what most men like as far as porn goes is totally different from what most women like. That's why most porn movies are the way they are. There is little money to be made in producing "couples" porn or porn made for women for that matter which is why the selection is very limited compared to porn produced for men.


my wife does not need a storyline or even want to pay attention to one when she watches porn. what she does want is:
men she finds attractive
some foreplay that involves men licking women all over
foreplay that involves men touching women all over
women who enjoy themselves but are not overzealous
women with real tits

we both watch porn to get off. we want them to get to the good stuff and tend to fast forward through the parts that involve clothes. i have different porn tastes than her. i can be hot and ready if the wind blows right. she sometimes needs a bit more to get her goin. i concede to her porn when we are together because i know if she is all warmed up, it will be a better experience for both of us.


----------



## donny64

If you're looking for tasteful, but well done hard core "get down to business" porn without any cheesy storylines (you and W or H just want to get it on without the bad acting, cheesy or over the top porn) this is the site W and I use. 

xart.com

Good range of M on W, W on W, threesomes, etc with attractive, non- "porn skank" type actors. There's a membership fee, but for the initial $20 or so one month membership, you can download and save a ton of HD short (5 to 15 minute) movies.


----------



## anonim

x art. very tastefully made movies ideal for couples.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Mr B said:


> There really is no such thing as porn movies for couples. Oh sure for marketing reasons that's what it says on the box. But really, these are porn flicks for women and it is women who buy this stuff.


I don't know. While these kinds of movies we're talking about are obviously marketed to women, there's a lot to be said about movies/scenes that have actors who can actually emote during sex and pretend they're enjoying it and not there to collect a paycheck for their meth habit.

Besides, the worst thing about typical male-oriented porn (outside of the male ideal of men) is that the set-ups and production values are SO-HO-HO bad. In the comparatively little porn I've watched over the years, it seems like the basic set-up is something like, "I'm the sexy teacher, you're a delinquent in detention. Let's get naked and have sex on this military surplus desk." Maybe I'm alone in thinking like this, but I'd much rather much rather watch porn set in a real home, not in front of a couple pieces of drywall with a chalkboard hanging from it.


----------



## ukv

Tyler75 said:


> Why spend money on renting porn? All kinds on the net, just make sure you have a good anti virus and malware/spyware. Now a days you are more likely to catch a virus on Facebook then you are watching porn. At least on the net if you dont like it you just close the window and keep searching for something you like, and it dont cost you a thing. My wife likes to watch a little porn once in awhile, it gets her really turned on when she is not 100% in the mood. We just grab the lap top and head to the bedroom.


good approach and good to have a wife who gets inspired that way... :smthumbup:


----------



## Mr B

Neither the professional men's stuff from Porn Valley or the women's porn is real...nobody is really enjoying themselves...hard to do that with two cameras pointed at you, lights and a crew of 10 or 15 people standing around while the scene is shot over and over. They keep stopping every couple of minutes to change camera angles and lighting so it really is just a job for the actors involved. 

The guys get off not from the sex with the actress (at least rarely) and there is usually an edit between the last part of the sex and the actual cum shot. This is because shooting the sex nobody is all that turned on and the actor isn't aroused enough for orgasm.That's where the Fluffer comes in. They stop the camera and she works on him while the actress waits patiently and when the guy is ready they start the camera and he does the money shot the cause of which was the Fluffer not the actual actress in the movie.

If you people want real honest to goodness couple sex and orgasms you need watch amateur porn. The camera work is terrible, the people mostly look like people you see in WalMart, but the sex is real. Just Google it.... it is all over the internet these days.


----------



## Grayson

Mr B said:


> Neither the professional men's stuff from Porn Valley or the women's porn is real...nobody is really enjoying themselves...hard to do that with two cameras pointed at you, lights and a crew of 10 or 15 people standing around while the scene is shot over and over. They keep stopping every couple of minutes to change camera angles and lighting so it really is just a job for the actors involved.
> 
> The guys get off not from the sex with the actress (at least rarely) and there is usually an edit between the last part of the sex and the actual cum shot. This is because shooting the sex nobody is all that turned on and the actor isn't aroused enough for orgasm.That's where the Fluffer comes in. They stop the camera and she works on him while the actress waits patiently and when the guy is ready they start the camera and he does the money shot the cause of which was the Fluffer not the actual actress in the movie.


What!?! The devil, you say!

Next you'll be telling me David Duchovny isn't really an FBI agent (or a horny author), William Shatner isn't a starship captain, Christian Bale isn't Batman and Christopher Reeve wasn't the Last Son of Krypton,

In other words...duh.



> If you people want real honest to goodness couple sex and orgasms you need watch amateur porn. The camera work is terrible, the people mostly look like people you see in WalMart, but the sex is real. Just Google it.... it is all over the internet these days.


I enjoy the genuine nature of amateur stuff (and some of the "gonzo" material out there), but sometimes, there's just something to be said for the production values of professional porn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Grayson said:


> I enjoy the genuine nature of amateur stuff (and some of the "gonzo" material out there), but sometimes, there's just something to be said for the production values of professional porn.


"I'll take 'Sentences That Should Never Be Said Aloud" for $1,000, Alex."


----------



## Mr B

"Duh" to you maybe but I'd bet not many people here have been on a porn set much less know how movies are Directed, Shot and Edited. besides my reply was to the poster who said they like watching "real" couples porn and they didn't mean the amateur stuff.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Mr B said:


> "Duh" to you maybe but I'd bet not many people here have been on a porn set much less know how movies are Directed, Shot and Edited. besides my reply was to the poster who said they like watching "real" couples porn and they didn't mean the amateur stuff.


I think you may mean me. If you did, I didn't say that. Here's what I said:


> Maybe I'm alone in thinking like this, but I'd much rather much rather watch porn set in a real home, not in front of a couple pieces of drywall with a chalkboard hanging from it.


I may not have said it well, but I was talking about production values of couples' videos compared to the more male-oriented stuff you see on YouPornTube.


----------



## Grayson

Dr. Rockstar said:


> "I'll take 'Sentences That Should Never Be Said Aloud" for $1,000, Alex."


Nah...some of the major companies (Vivid, for example) toss a fair amount of cash (relatively speaking) at their productions. Lighting and who composition is pretty decent, erc. But I also agree that the content of amateur stuff seems more genuine. Sometimes, though, the "gloss" can be enjoyable, too.

And, without a doubt, there's "bargain basement" professional stuff, too, which I might even agree far outnumbers te more competent professional videos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr B

Well whatever...I was just pointing out that Mr and mrs Smith putting the home video camera on the table beside the bed and turning it on while they get it on is "real" porn.....everything else is fake but then again all non documentary fiction movies are fake. And the better the production values in porn flicks the longer it takes to shoot a scene and the more unpleasant and unerotic it is for the performers involved."Gonzo" porn arrived to try and fill the gap and in the early days of guys like Seymore Butts it was pretty realistic and amazing. But now even that has gone mainstream and is all faked. Bang Bros being a prime example.


----------

